# Opinions needed on Tobias Toby Pro 5 vs Yamaha TRBX505



## Battousai (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey peeps. its been a while!

Im searching for an upgrade in the bass department as i cant keep downtuning my LTD B-154 for 7 string guitar recordings ( also I need a better bass in general as it takes a lot of time to dial in a decent tone for it )


So i narrowed down my choices as my budget is roughly 500 Euros and found a used tobias Toby pro 5 from 2008 (made in Korea ) for 400 eur
the reviews are pretty good about it but i wanted to see if anyone here has any opinions on it 

the other choice is a yamaha TRBX 505 brand new costs about 550euros Ive actually tried this bass already and really liked its playability and the fact you can switch from active to passive.

the other one is second hand and wont be able to try it but at 400 euros its quite a bit cheaper than the yamaha.






VS





Im also interested in any suggestions for basses in the 500 euro range 
many thanks


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 6, 2014)

Ed Friedland gave the TRBX505 a stellar review in the new December issue of Bass Player Magazine (US). Ed definitely knows his shit. So this shouldnt be too difficult of a choice.


----------



## FretSpider (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm gonna have to agree with going with the Yamaha. I've tried a Toby once...they're not terrible, but they're not great either. They're a far cry from a true Tobias though. They really are the difference between a Gibson and a Epiphone, maybe worse. 

I've generally liked all the Yamaha's I've tried.


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 6, 2014)

I played that Yamaha about a week ago - it's built like a damn tank and plays really well.

Yamaha knows their stuff.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Nov 6, 2014)

Yamaha all the way.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 15, 2014)

The Yamaha is great, played several of them.. If they'd come with 6 strings I would buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## yingmin (Nov 17, 2014)

Tobias*.

*Yamaha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2014)

Yamaha. Epi Tobys aren't that stellar. If you want something with the Tobias name, get an MTD Kingston.


----------



## eyeswide (Nov 17, 2014)

I think it's a better idea to go with the bass you like to (and have played). If you are comfortable on the Yamaha, I'd go with that instead of taking a chance on a bass you haven't picked up and noodled on before.


----------



## Fretless (Nov 20, 2014)

I've personally always wanted a Tobias. They always sound amazing and feel great to me. (unfortunately the good ones are expensive)


----------



## shpence (Sep 6, 2015)

Anybody compared the 305 and 505? Are the pickups that much better?


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Sep 6, 2015)

Rojne said:


> The Yamaha is great, played several of them.. If they'd come with 6 strings I would buy one in a heartbeat!



Me too (and three, and four)! I only got to play a TRBX504 one time- and the geeks at GC didn't have a battery in it so I could only play passive, but overall I was quite impressed with it.


----------

